# Que tout aille bien!



## Dodur

Een kennis van mij gaat een operatie ondergaan, en ik zou graag uitdrukken het feit dat ik hoop dat de operatie goed gaat verlopen. In het Frans zou ik zeggen: "Que tout aille/se passe bien!". Iemand een idee?


----------



## Peterdg

Welkom op het forum!

Heel formeel: "Dat alles goed moge gaan!"

Normaler: "Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat!"


----------



## YellowOnline

Structure de la phrase: "[...] het feit | uitdrukken [...]" et ne pas à l'envers comme en français "[...] exprimer | le fait [...].

Eigenlijk ken ik geen vaste uitdrukking voor zoiets. Er is natuurlijk wel "_veel beterschap_", maar dat betekent niet hetzelfde ("_bon rétablissement_"). Ik denk dat veel mensen in ieder geval iets in de trant van "'t Is te hopen dat alles goed gaat" zouden zeggen, maar dat is wel zeer beschrijvend. Een deel van het probleem is misschien dat de aanvoegende wijs (subjonctif) in het Nederlands nagenoeg verdwenen is, behalve in versteende vormen. Iets zoals "Moge alles goed gaan" zegt niemand, hoewel dat ondanks de verouderde klank nog steeds correct Nederlands zou zijn.

Edit: En terwijl ik dit typte post peterdg een voorbeeld met de aanvoegende wijs  Neen, niet akkoord. Zoals gezegd is het wel correct, maar dat moet niemand meer gebruiken. Dat is niet formeel maar ronduit archaïsch.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Edit: En terwijl ik dit typte post peterdg een voorbeeld met de aanvoegende wijs  Neen, niet akkoord. Zoals gezegd is het wel correct, maar dat moet niemand meer gebruiken. Dat is niet formeel maar ronduit archaïsch.




(Wie zei hier ergens in een ander draadje dat hij niet vies was van barok taalgebruik?)


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> (Wie zei hier ergens in een ander draadje dat hij niet vies was van barok taalgebruik?)



Ik heb er ook niets op tegen om de aanvoegende wijs te gebruiken, maar dan wel in een context waar dat past (bv. opzettelijk overdreven retoriek om ergens de draak mee te steken). Als Franstalige zoiets zeggen tegen een willekeurige persoon komt eerder over als iets dat uit het hoofd geleerd is van een 16e eeuwse cursus "Kleyne beghinninghe in 't Nederduytsch".


----------



## marrish

"Het *ga* je goed" heb ik zeker gehoord maar is het wel hier van toepassing? Is het de aanvoegende wijs?


----------



## YellowOnline

marrish said:


> "Het *ga* je goed" heb ik zeker gehoord maar is het wel hier van toepassing? Is het de aanvoegende wijs?



Jawel, dat is de aanvoegende wijs (conjunctief). Los van mijn bovenvermelde standpunt is hier ook nog een betekenisverschil volgens mij: "het ga je goed" is een gelukswens voor dramatische dingen zoals een definitief afscheid, niet voor de kleinere dingen des levens. Vergelijk met het modern gebruik van "vaarwel" in het Nederlands of "adieu" in het Frans (maar niet met "adios" in het Spaans).


----------



## bibibiben

Als je zo dicht mogelijk bij het origineel wilt blijven zonder evenwel stijf te klinken (exit conjunctief), kom je waarschijnlijk uit op zoiets als "dat het maar goed mag verlopen!"


----------



## petoe

Of anders iets als 'sterkte met je operatie', 'succes met je operatie'.
Dat laatste kan dan ook voor de chirurg bedoeld zijn.


----------



## Dodur

Heel erg bedankt voor al jullie antwoorden, het helpt enorm!


----------



## eno2

Het beste met je operatie. Sorry dat ik zo laat ben. Laat het al goed verlopen zijn.


----------

